# Alternativen zu Adobe PhotoShop Elements



## KlaDi (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade Alternativen zu Adobe PhotoShop Elements. Wichtig für mich ist, das ich Fotos organisieren kann, als logisch zusammenfügen, nach Suchbegriffen kategorisieren. Bildbearbeitung selbst brauch ich nicht. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist Picasa. Bei Picasa weiß ich nur nicht, ob es im kommerziellen Bereich genutzt werden darf.

Kennt jemand noch weitere Alternativen?

gruß kladi.


----------



## Zinken (1. Oktober 2008)

XnView eignet sich dafür zum Beispiel. Für Privatanwender gratis, für kommerziellen Gebrauch kostet es auch nur ein paar Euro.
Kann Exif- und IPTC-Daten lesen, schreiben und danach suchen (also auch Stichworte, Bildbeschreibung...).


----------



## KlaDi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Weiß jemand durch Zufall ob Picasa im Unternehmen eingesetzt werden darf? Leider finde ich bei Picasa nichts zu den Lizenzbestimmungen, vielleicht sehe ich auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht,  aber ich finde immer nur die allgemeinen Lizenzbestimmungen von google.

gruß klaus.


----------



## akrite (17. Oktober 2008)

...bisher habe ich nichts gefunden was die Nutzung der Google Tools , u.a. Picasa 2.7, innerhalb von Unternehmen ausschließt - kann sein, das Dein Admin da blockiert aber von Googles Seite aus, scheint da nichts im Wege zu stehen.


----------

